# Kaladin Stormblessed(Stormlight Archive) vs Rand al'Thor



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 11, 2014)

[sp][/sp]
This guy
VS
[sp][/sp]
This guy.
Distance: 20m
Restrictions: Why, balefire, of course.
Knowledge: None.
Mindset: IC


----------



## AngryHeretic (Apr 11, 2014)

Kaladin isn't particularly impressive, at least by the end of the first book. He has a small degree of floating/flying power IIRC, and his armor by the end of the book protects him from arrows/swords. Also he can dodge sword slashes pretty easily and has enough skill with a dagger to stick one through the slit of a knight's helmet. Considering what I've heard of Rand al'Thor, he should stomp even w/o balefire.

That said, I don't have access to the book now, so don't quote me on any of that. Also I haven't read book two, so I don't know if he's gotten a major boost since WoK.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 11, 2014)

Yea, Kal got much stronger by the end of WoR.[sp]Strong enough to kinda stomp Szeth. He has a shardblade, and should be durable enough to take Rand's casual attacks.

He can fly too, plus his gravitational surge powers.[/sp]
I think this is pretty balanced, since Kaladin is most likely faster than Rand.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 12, 2014)

>An awesome thread like this.
>Not getting the number of posts it deserves.
Seriously, isn't Wheel of Time supposed to be popular as fuck?


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 13, 2014)

What is Kaladin's stats?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Building level+ dura. Could go as high as town level dura tho, I'll talk with Chahige first.
I'll do a calc today that puts him at MHS.
A blade that severs the soul.
Flight.
Gravity manipulation.
Regen(good enough to regen lost body parts like arms).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2014)

is wheel of time a show


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes.

It airs after GoT on CNN.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2014)

imagine that


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 14, 2014)

Wrecks if MHS.

Probably get rekt if not.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

I was able to get three good speed feats for Kaladin.
Subsonic for long range, and MHS for reactions.


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm assuming that soul severing sword bypasses conventional durability?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Yup. Slices through your soul.


----------



## Estrecca (Apr 14, 2014)

In all seriousness, Rand al'Thor comprehensively annihilates Stormblessed, without much issue. 

Sylphrena ought to go looking for a new partner.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

I think not.

With this, Kaladin blitzes the ever loving fuck out of a Rand that hasn't shown anything greater than peak human.
This thread can't go anywhere good. People aren't knowledgeable enough on Stormlight Archive.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 15, 2014)

Meh. I did the calc after making the thread.
The thread sucks anyways.
Is Callandor regular equipment?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 15, 2014)

Being Ta'veren....doesn't work that way.
I recall Moiraine telling Rand that he can die like any other person.
Being Ta'veren just means that probability will er, shift/warp to favor you.
Not like it counts in a battle scenario like this. Stuff like that ends up pushing into the realm of fanfic.


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 15, 2014)

Death Gates doesn't even do anything here, all it would accomplish is sending Kaladin to some randomized location unless it catches Kaladin when it's closing. Callandor doesn't do anything either since most versions of Rand destroys Kaladin if a Weave connects even without any Angreal/Sa'angreal, problem is that they likely won't if Kaladin is hypersonic or whatever.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 15, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Death Gates doesn't even do anything here, all it would accomplish is sending Kaladin to some randomized location unless it catches Kaladin when it's closing. Callandor doesn't do anything either since most versions of Rand destroys Kaladin if a Weave connects even without any Angreal/Sa'angreal, problem is that they likely won't if Kaladin is hypersonic or whatever.



Yup, it all comes down to speed. Any thing Rand does is going to fuck Kaladin up; he was dicking around with mountains at the end of EoTW.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Apr 15, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Death Gates doesn't even do anything here, all it would accomplish is sending Kaladin to some randomized location unless it catches Kaladin when it's closing. Callandor doesn't do anything either since most versions of Rand destroys Kaladin if a Weave connects even without any Angreal/Sa'angreal, problem is that they likely won't if Kaladin is hypersonic or whatever.



I'm getting the impression that you don't know what I mean by Death Gates, you see, he uses those gates to slice people in half and shit. He's not teleporting anyone anywhere, he's causing a rift in space, bifurcating them.

He did this in one of the wars and was able to summon many at the same time while doing tons of other stuff as well. I'm sorry I can't be more specific, but I read these books years ago so the details are foggy.

Correct me if I was wrong in assuming that you weren't thinking of the same thing as me.


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not sure you know how Death Gates works. Shadowspawn dies when passing through Gateways and that's it's primary way of killing, not slicing shit to pieces.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Apr 15, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> I'm not sure you know how Death Gates works. Shadowspawn dies when passing through Gateways and that's it's primary way of killing, not slicing shit to pieces.



While you are correct in this account, opening and closing gates (not just deathgates, but gates in general) can cut things. I recall in this scene that while he was sending his enemy into the gates, there were also those that were getting sliced to death.

My point is, he could use a deathgate - if he is fast enough - to cut Kalladin in half. If Rand CAN'T channel fast enough then by all means, he loses to the fast guy.

Perhaps it could be argued that EVEN IF Rand was fast enough to weave the deathgate in time, he has never shown to be able to aim at creatures that can move as fast as Kalladin can.


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 16, 2014)

LoveLessNHK said:


> While you are correct in this account, opening and closing gates (not just deathgates, but gates in general) can cut things. I recall in this scene that while he was sending his enemy into the gates, there were also those that were getting sliced to death.
> 
> My point is, he could use a deathgate - if he is fast enough - to cut Kalladin in half. If Rand CAN'T channel fast enough then by all means, he loses to the fast guy.
> 
> Perhaps it could be argued that EVEN IF Rand was fast enough to weave the deathgate in time, he has never shown to be able to aim at creatures that can move as fast as Kalladin can.





Naisutime said:


> Death Gates doesn't even do anything here, all it would accomplish is sending Kaladin to some randomized location *unless it catches Kaladin when it's closing.* Callandor doesn't do anything either since most versions of Rand destroys Kaladin if a Weave connects even without any Angreal/Sa'angreal, problem is that they likely won't if Kaladin is hypersonic or whatever.



Dunno why you're so fixed on Deathgates. There's no guarantee that one's gonna finish him off even if it hits him, while other Weaves like for example Arrows of Fire (that was used in the same scene) has a cone-like AoE from his hands, fires like a machine gun and is gonna boil and burn a hole straight through the guy.


----------

